# Leaf Box



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We have (2) leaf boxes for sale. These are 7 feet wide by 11 feet long. Both units are 2 years old. Located in Auburn Hills, MI.

One of the units has a steel frame. The other unit has a wood frame. Both units have a plywood exterior. Both units have a flip down back door (hard to see in the picture, the door is on top of the unit).

These work very well in dump trucks for fall clean-up work.

Asking $550 for the steel unit. Asking $350 for the wood unit.

Call 248.891.5575


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Here is a pix of it in a dump truck.


----------

